# fishing babe vote



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

All need to you vote for my wife Beth! She would love to win Fishing Babe of the Month!

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/beth/135840


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

She clearly deserves the win. Best of luck!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Nice pic!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Done hope she wins !!! Pic needs to be clearer i think she's hot ....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Pretty girl, No doubt!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope Crystal from Decembers Contest does not have a sister..lol 

Vote On !


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jill has my vote! But I might be biased


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

done deal


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm voting for Beth!!!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

She's cute, but we'll need to see some special edition 2cool pics to encourage us to create an account and vote for her.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

gasp!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Voted!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

hwell: Hmmmm, which one this month?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

We need to coordinate theses months better so we don't have 2 wife's or family members on there at the same time lol.... 
Both Beth and my wife Jill sure look like winners already anyway!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> We need to coordinate theses months better so we don't have 2 wife's or family members on there at the same time lol....
> Both Beth and my wife Jill sure look like winners already anyway!


Voted yesterday before this thread started. Baffin Bay got my vote! LOL


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Oops*



rsparker67 said:


> We need to coordinate theses months better so we don't have 2 wife's or family members on there at the same time lol....
> Both Beth and my wife Jill sure look like winners already anyway!


Yeah we do! Best of luck to both of them! Here is Beth red but looks better on a shark!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

HTM, you gotta teach her how to sight-cast fish for those reds, make the day a whole more fun!!!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> HTM, you gotta teach her how to sight-cast fish for those reds, make the day a whole more fun!!!
> View attachment 563705


Reverse angle please


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Lord Lord.....some people have all the luck!!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, rsparker67 It was always my dream to go sight fishing for reds.....Please take me:doowapsta


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Vote*

Troutredfish sight fishing she has down!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

HTM said:


> Troutredfish sight fishing she has down!


Lucky

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done - #25.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*thanks guys*



That Robbie Guy said:


> Done - #25.


Thanks Guys Beth! Keep the Votes coming!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I love these threads. You guys a very lucky to have such beautiful women as your wives and who love to fish. I am lucky to have met a great one who likes to tag along and spend the day fishing with me.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*votes*

All keep the votes coming....I need more Votes Beth!


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

You got my vote #50!


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Lotta guys out kicking their coverage


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Pretty lady. But looks different than the lady in your avatar. ???


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

you got my vote.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh hell I saw the other thread first and already voted. There should be a rule, only one 2cool chick per month so we don't have to split votes!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*vote*

Keep votes coming for Beth at 70 votes!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*San Antonio*

Gatta vote home town girl SA!



justletmein said:


> Oh hell I saw the other thread first and already voted. There should be a rule, only one 2cool chick per month so we don't have to split votes!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

HTM said:


> Gatta vote home town girl SA!


I clicked it and it let me vote, had no idea they let you vote every day.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done - #82.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

#78 earlier today.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very Pretty girl, No doubt...Voted! Good luck...


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

HTM said:


> Keep votes coming for Beth at 70 votes!


Elsa and I are voting everyday! #88 today but we are down 4 votes right now... c'mon folks!

Hope all is well, bud.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

voted today #99


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Oh hell I saw the other thread first and already voted. There should be a rule, only one 2cool chick per month so we don't have to split votes!


x2


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Voted again


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Another vote for beth.


----------

